# I stopped the Insanity and chilled.



## Oldhoosierdude

December 2015 I realized there was a lot of clutter in my head, my relationships, beliefs, politics,. House, life. I was tired of it. 

I think I found something that works for me. It's a process. I haven't arrived and may never fully do so. 

I slowly adapted a semi minimalist attitude in all areas of life. Cut a room full of books to two shelves. Now give away books after reading if I know I will probably never read again. Eliminated clothes, furniture, appliances and all that stuff around the house we don't really need or use. Cut my tools and all of those type things to a quarter of what they were. Cut the music collection substantially. 

Cut religious, political and social issues beliefs to their core. What matters, matters. Forget the rest and stop listening to all the talk over and over. And never argue any of it, which means you hardly ever discuss it.

Resolve issues of concern instead of wearing myself out thinking about them. Actually lose the weight instead of worrying about it (80 lbs in 5 years).

Relationship turmoil? I don't do it. Haven't for years actually. 

Work is work. Leave it there. Do the job best I can in the constraints given me. Do exactly and only what the boss wants. I have that kind of boss. He doesn't want input. Do what he wants and he's responsible for the rest. No disagreement, no worries. It's been perfect for me since I started this a few years ago.

Meditate. Be thankful every day. Enjoy relationships. Find comfort in mind and body. Moderate exercise. Don't worry. Find solutions. Breathe deeply. Really look and listen.

Chill.


----------



## Chilham

Pleased it worked for you. Especially with the weight. Well done.


----------



## Jacck

Someone asked a Zen Master, "How do you practice Zen?"
The master said, "When you are hungry, eat; when you are tired, sleep."
"Isn't that what everyone does anyway?"
The master replied, "No, No. Most people entertains a thousand desires when they eat and scheme over a thousand plans when they sleep."


----------



## starthrower

Humans have the thinking plague.


----------



## Totenfeier

Admirable stuff, oldhoosierdude! I'm revisiting the Greek Stoics: the only things I can control are my thoughts, feelings, and reactions to and about events. Let the rest go.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

starthrower said:


> Humans have the thinking plague.


"Dumb animals" may have it all over us in this regard. Like Oldhoosierdude (I admire what he's done!), I reduced the size of my book collection by about 75-80%, though not down to two shelves. Cannot do this with the CD collection, however, and must say that it has been a boon companion through the Lockdown. Still kinda hoping I'm going to be able to take it with me, though I know this to be an illusion.


----------



## Strange Magic

A move into smaller and more manageable quarters always provides an opportunity for downsizing. When we moved in 2016, we sent off truckloads of discarded personal and household goods to be recycled or disposed of. Books, CDs, furniture, all the Usual Suspects. Only miss a few CDs I should have kept. Having a good public library only a few blocks away is a big plus. Simple and inexpensive tastes helps also. Simplify! Simplify! (H.D. Thoreau)


----------



## starthrower

I won't be moving anytime soon so my wife and I donate stuff to the local Rescue Mission. I've definitely bought too many books. I'll never read all this stuff. But I've been much worse with the CDs over the years.


----------



## Chilham

Sometimes, in the pursuit of happiness, it's a good idea just to stop, and to be happy.


----------



## Jacck

Chilham said:


> Sometimes, in the pursuit of happiness, it's a good idea just to stop, and to be happy.


why would you want to be happy? We are slaves to the idea of hapiness.


----------



## Bulldog

Strange Magic said:


> A move into smaller and more manageable quarters always provides an opportunity for downsizing.


I have a 3,500 square foot home with large garage all on one floor. I'm not going anywhere - intend to die in my big bed.


----------



## Bulldog

Jacck said:


> why would you want to be happy? We are slaves to the idea of hapiness.


Right, let's all be miserable and inject lighter fluid into our veins. :lol:


----------



## Jacck

Bulldog said:


> Right, let's all be miserable and inject lighter fluid into our veins. :lol:


hapiness is overrated, you can't even buy anything with it


----------



## Chilham

Bulldog said:


> I have a 3,500 square foot home with large garage all on one floor. I'm not going anywhere - intend to die in my big bed.


You have balloons too.

My wife has often said she'd like to be there for that - semi-professional photographer. Is it a good festival?


----------



## Bulldog

Chilham said:


> You have balloons too.
> 
> My wife has often said she'd like to be there for that - semi-professional photographer. Is it a good festival?


Yes, it's excellent - plenty of room, food, drink, and hundreds of balloons (weather usually perfect). Unfortunately, the festival for this year was canceled because of the virus. I've about had it with the big bug - 5 months and counting.


----------



## Bulldog

Jacck said:


> hapiness is overrated, you can't even buy anything with it


Happy people live longer, but you might find that to be another negative.


----------



## Jacck

Bulldog said:


> Happy people live longer, but you might find that to be another negative.


living is overrated. Vanitas vanitatum, et omnia vanitas. Memento mori
https://biblehub.com/ecclesiastes/


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> living is overrated. Vanitas vanitatum, et omnia vanitas. Memento mori
> https://biblehub.com/ecclesiastes/


----------



## juliante

{I assume (perhaps wrongly) that jack means _striving_ for happiness is over rated.


----------



## TxllxT

juliante said:


> {I assume (perhaps wrongly) that jack means _striving_ for happiness is over rated.


My guess is that he disagrees fundamentally with Schopenhauer's life philosophy of 'Die Welt als Wille und Vorstellung' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_as_Will_and_Representation which results in a lot of idle idealist buzzing around 'the will' + a kind of Sisyphus-like unhappiness.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

To the OP:

Thanks for sharing this. I'm only 20, but sometimes it feels like things can get overwhelming. Drama with a girl, uncertainty about my path in life, expectations from family and friends, the occasional feeling that it's all going to hell ...



> Meditate. Be thankful every day. Enjoy relationships. Find comfort in mind and body. Moderate exercise. Don't worry. Find solutions. Breathe deeply. Really look and listen.
> 
> Chill.


I didn't realize how much I needed to hear this.


----------



## Bulldog

Bulldog said:


> I have a 3,500 square foot home with large garage all on one floor. I'm not going anywhere - intend to die in my big bed.


Need to correct a typo - my house has *2,500* square feet.


----------



## Strange Magic

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> To the OP:
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. I'm only 20, but sometimes it feels like things can get overwhelming. Drama with a girl, uncertainty about my path in life, expectations from family and friends, the occasional feeling that it's all going to hell ...
> 
> I didn't realize how much I needed to hear this.


Consider taking up backyard astronomy and sitting out at night under the stars. I also have derived almost 40 years of restorative calm through quiet tidewater and lake kayaking.


----------



## Jacck

juliante said:


> {I assume (perhaps wrongly) that jack means _striving_ for happiness is over rated.


I even question, of people actually know what hapiness is. Much of unhappiness comes simply from envy, the constant comparison of ourselves with others and perceiving others as happier, having more status and having better lifes. And if various coaches of positive psychology tell us that we must think positively, then I see it as a form of mental tyranny by an ideal.


----------



## geralmar

My wife and I live in the precarious coronavirus "hot spot" that includes Detroit. Plus we are exhausted from the wearying politics eating away at the nation's soul. It took considerable patience; but we finally earned the trust of a stray cat that has learned it can find food and "safe harbor" at our house. The cat likes to visit late night for a meal and rest. Two a.m. regularly finds me on the front porch (I'm retired) in the dark, and the cat, belly full, content, on the railing calmly surveying its realm. For an hour or so we are both at peace. It helps.


----------



## Strange Magic

geralmar said:


> My wife and I live in the precarious coronavirus "hot spot" that includes Detroit. Plus we are exhausted from the wearying politics eating away at the nation's soul. It took considerable patience; but we finally earned the trust of a stray cat that has learned it can find food and "safe harbor" at our house. The cat likes to visit late night for a meal and rest. Two a.m. regularly finds me on the front porch (I'm retired) in the dark, and the cat, belly full, content, on the railing calmly surveying its realm. For an hour or so we are both at peace. It helps.


I too was befriended by a wandering cat, and adopted as the key member of its very small staff of one (as is well known, dogs have owners; cats have staff). We would walk in the woods together, and it deigned to come to me, as a favor, if I whistled for it in the evening. It consented to accept food from me and to sleep upon an old pillow in the cellar, but refused to come into the main part of the house, as it both detested and was feared by our two other cats who know little of the real, outside world. Its bearing was proud at all times.


----------



## Luchesi

"We feel joy in our bodies because of the release of dopamine and serotonin, two types of neurotransmitters in the *brain*. Both of these chemicals are heavily associated with *happiness* (in fact, people with clinical depression often have lower levels of serotonin)."

G. Patton


----------



## Couchie

Thought was an evolutionary mistake. And we would have been better off if we had never invented language.


----------



## Luchesi

Couchie said:


> Thought was an evolutionary mistake. And we would have been better off if we had never invented language.


The mistake was made by aliens. They tried to sterilize this planet with Theia, but as a result our planet's conditions became so stable that thought was more likely to arise here than in most of the galaxies of our Local Supercluster! Yoke's on them!!


----------



## Chilham

Couchie said:


> Thought was an evolutionary mistake. And we would have been better off if we had never invented language.


"I never saw a wild thing feel sorry for itself ....". DH Lawrence


----------



## Flamme

Totally agree. So many useless or masked distractions...Masked into something useful and worthy of ones time...In the ''old days'', before the internet, the mobile phones, people lived much better and quality lives, imho.


----------



## amfortas

I haven’t disposed of any possessions, but through sheer chance my financial situation has dramatically improved. 

So in comparison to my bank account, my life is suddenly much more austere!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

My chill progression continues to develop. All CD's converted to mp3 then divested of. Books trimmed down to 2 shelves worth. Furniture, clothes, whatever. That's just possessions.

News watching to about 20 minutes when I first get up while making coffee and whatnot. Entertainment TV to about 2 hours per week and then very selective ( Currently going through those old PBS Sherlock Holmes mysteries, and occasionally a replay of The First 48). I don't miss movies and tv at all.

Religious (Christian) beliefs are down to the basics of what is taught in the New Testament. Meaning no church and no church doctrine. 

No more ties to government or politics. I laugh at all sides. It's all corruption. I must live in this world but I don't have to have alligence to it's corrupt systems.

Work is necessary. I leave it everyday and forget about it.

Guess what, I miss none of it. I concentrate on life and those in my life and I'm happy.


----------



## NoCoPilot

About eight years ago my mom died of ALS, and then my dad had nothing left to live for so he passed within 9 months of her. He was 90 years old, and ready to cash in his chips. He had no regrets.

He died where and how he wanted: in his own living room. He always said he wanted to be carried out feet first, but I think the funeral home messed up and carried him headfirst. I didn't think it mattered anymore -- I'd managed to talk his hospice nurse into swabbing his mouth with scotch instead of water, and that put a smile on his face.

With my inheritance I retired a year earlier than planned, at 61. We sold our 4300sf split level and the rental house we were renting to our daughter, and the 5 acres we'd bought ten years earlier as retirement property. We used some of this money to fix up a 1600sf single level home with no stairs, in a quiet neighborhood, and moved in. We had a custom-built 500sf music room added on.

I sold all my LPs. I sold 3/4 of my books. I cut ties with everyone in my life who I considered "troublesome." 

Simplify simplify simplify. Cut stress, cut sources of unhappiness. Strive to live each day to the fullest. I don't think my life has ever been so rewarding before. 

Now I wish there were more hours in the day, I enjoy life so much.


----------



## WNvXXT

Stress activates fight or flight inflammation and leads to nothing good. Stopped watching t.v. decades ago. When the news comes on at the top of the hour I change the channel or turn it off five minutes.


----------



## Luchesi

WNvXXT said:


> Stress activates fight or flight inflammation and leads to nothing good. Stopped watching t.v. decades ago. When the news comes on at the top of the hour I change the channel or turn it off five minutes.


Yes, this is why I don't understand people who want to read depressng stories. They can't help at all. You're stuck wanting to help. It's just so unnatural for your body.


----------



## Luchesi

Oldhoosierdude said:


> December 2015 I realized there was a lot of clutter in my head, my relationships, beliefs, politics,. House, life. I was tired of it.
> 
> I think I found something that works for me. It's a process. I haven't arrived and may never fully do so.
> 
> I slowly adapted a semi minimalist attitude in all areas of life. Cut a room full of books to two shelves. Now give away books after reading if I know I will probably never read again. Eliminated clothes, furniture, appliances and all that stuff around the house we don't really need or use. Cut my tools and all of those type things to a quarter of what they were. Cut the music collection substantially.
> 
> Cut religious, political and social issues beliefs to their core. What matters, matters. Forget the rest and stop listening to all the talk over and over. And never argue any of it, which means you hardly ever discuss it.
> 
> Resolve issues of concern instead of wearing myself out thinking about them. Actually lose the weight instead of worrying about it (80 lbs in 5 years).
> 
> Relationship turmoil? I don't do it. Haven't for years actually.
> 
> Work is work. Leave it there. Do the job best I can in the constraints given me. Do exactly and only what the boss wants. I have that kind of boss. He doesn't want input. Do what he wants and he's responsible for the rest. No disagreement, no worries. It's been perfect for me since I started this a few years ago.
> 
> Meditate. Be thankful every day. Enjoy relationships. Find comfort in mind and body. Moderate exercise. Don't worry. Find solutions. Breathe deeply. Really look and listen.
> 
> Chill.


What was the clutter in your beliefs? ..If i might ask.

Maybe we can't talk about that... unless we daub and skittle


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> Need to correct a typo - my house has *2,500* square feet.


For the man who has everything -- where would you put it?

Down here south of you we hear ABQ has too much crime these days. Move south young man! (but it's hotter down here). I used to live in Clovis. Nicer temps but the winds!


----------



## Ingélou

Oldhoosierdude said:


> December 2015 I realized there was a lot of clutter in my head, my relationships, beliefs, politics,. House, life. I was tired of it.
> 
> I think I found something that works for me. It's a process. I haven't arrived and may never fully do so.
> 
> I slowly adapted a semi minimalist attitude in all areas of life. Cut a room full of books to two shelves. Now give away books after reading if I know I will probably never read again. Eliminated clothes, furniture, appliances and all that stuff around the house we don't really need or use. Cut my tools and all of those type things to a quarter of what they were. Cut the music collection substantially.
> 
> Cut religious, political and social issues beliefs to their core. What matters, matters. Forget the rest and stop listening to all the talk over and over. And never argue any of it, which means you hardly ever discuss it.
> 
> Resolve issues of concern instead of wearing myself out thinking about them. Actually lose the weight instead of worrying about it (80 lbs in 5 years).
> 
> Relationship turmoil? I don't do it. Haven't for years actually.
> 
> Work is work. Leave it there. Do the job best I can in the constraints given me. Do exactly and only what the boss wants. I have that kind of boss. He doesn't want input. Do what he wants and he's responsible for the rest. No disagreement, no worries. It's been perfect for me since I started this a few years ago.
> 
> Meditate. Be thankful every day. Enjoy relationships. Find comfort in mind and body. Moderate exercise. Don't worry. Find solutions. Breathe deeply. Really look and listen.
> 
> Chill.


I only just read this. Fabulous - I hope I can follow at least some of it. :tiphat:

(The 'couple of shelves of books' bit will have to wait till after the pandemic restrictions. At present we keep finding new book-spaces for the ones we have to order, not wanting to risk going to public libraries.)


----------



## erki

I am trying to stop my obsession with vintage electronics and concentrate mainly on making art. Now our house fills up with paintings and 3D objects in alarming rate(my wife is an artist too).
When I moved away from USA some 20 years ago I gave away many CDs and LPs. I can spend half day looking for a specific CD that I know having still only coming to conclusion that I must have left it behind and cursing myself for it.


----------



## NoCoPilot

WNvXXT said:


> Stopped watching t.v. decades ago. When the news comes on at the top of the hour I change the channel or turn it off five minutes.


I don't understand this at all. I think it's important to be engaged with the world, which means being informed about what's going on. I read news daily online -- a variety of sources, to get an international perspective. I watch the local news & weather most days, and enough national news to be up on events.

Although, for the last 4 years, that's been a struggle....

As to _entertainment_ TV, there aren't many shows I have gotten interested in. Certainly broadcast TV is a vast wasteland. Some special cable series, like "Orange is the New Black" and "Clatterford" and Hannah Gadsby and "The Kominsky Method" and "Horace and Pete" and "The Kindness Diaries" and various documentaries have been immensely rewarding.


----------



## pianozach

Oldhoosierdude said:


> My chill progression continues to develop. All CD's converted to mp3 then divested of. Books trimmed down to 2 shelves worth. Furniture, clothes, whatever. That's just possessions.
> 
> News watching to about 20 minutes when I first get up while making coffee and whatnot. Entertainment TV to about 2 hours per week and then very selective ( Currently going through those old PBS Sherlock Holmes mysteries, and occasionally a replay of The First 48). I don't miss movies and tv at all.
> 
> Religious (Christian) beliefs are down to the basics of what is taught in the New Testament. Meaning no church and no church doctrine.
> 
> No more ties to government or politics. I laugh at all sides. It's all corruption. I must live in this world but I don't have to have alligence to it's corrupt systems.
> 
> Work is necessary. I leave it everyday and forget about it.
> 
> Guess what, I miss none of it. I concentrate on life and those in my life and I'm happy.


I've still got all the CDs, but rarely use a home CD player. There is a 6-CD changer in the car though.

I converted 95% of my digital library from .wav to .mp3 because it's memory-hogginess started to impinge on my iMac's ability to process and run efficiently.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Luchesi said:


> What was the clutter in your beliefs? ..If i might ask.
> 
> Maybe we can't talk about that... unless we daub and skittle


Clutter from the mish mash of confusion taught by the organized Christianity I was always part of. I ignored all of it and found out for myself. There are and have always been a few voices out there who are not part of the professional religious system. It was and is a continuous study. The actual message is simple and not what I have always heard.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

NoCoPilot said:


> I don't understand this at all. I think it's important to be engaged with the world, which means being informed about what's going on. I read news daily online -- a variety of sources, to get an international perspective. I watch the local news & weather most days, and enough national news to be up on events.
> 
> Although, for the last 4 years, that's been a struggle....
> 
> As to _entertainment_ TV, there aren't many shows I have gotten interested in. Certainly broadcast TV is a vast wasteland. Some special cable series, like "Orange is the New Black" and "Clatterford" and Hannah Gadsby and "The Kominsky Method" and "Horace and Pete" and "The Kindness Diaries" and various documentaries have been immensely rewarding.


I do still watch a limited amount of news. And read some news stories several times a week. Yes, it is probably a good thing to know what goes on.

But news, like sports can be obsessive which is not profitable. I am no longer a news or sports junkie. I limit both.


----------



## Strange Magic

Ingélou said:


> I only just read this. Fabulous - I hope I can follow at least some of it. :tiphat:
> 
> (The 'couple of shelves of books' bit will have to wait till after the pandemic restrictions. At present we keep finding new book-spaces for the ones we have to order, not wanting to risk going to public libraries.)


Ingelou, have not the public libraries in your area instituted limited access, social distancing, masking, etc.? Here in my county, only seniors are allowed into the library between 10 and 11 AM on Mondays and Wednesdays. And usually the library is pretty empty anyway. I would be very unhappy if deprived of my library access.


----------



## Ingélou

Strange Magic said:


> Ingelou, have not the public libraries in your area instituted limited access, social distancing, masking, etc.? Here in my county, only seniors are allowed into the library between 10 and 11 AM on Mondays and Wednesdays. And usually the library is pretty empty anyway. I would be very unhappy if deprived of my library access.


The libraries have fluctuated and some of them allow you only to pick up books you've ordered. But most of them have been open with limited access from time to time - it's just that we didn't feel safe when we did go there over the summer. We both felt a bit trapped, having to go nearer to people than we wished, and as I've had a lot of eye clinic appointments this autumn we thought it best to stick to the open air.

We couldn't find many books that we wanted in our small volunteer-run Gemtown library, and going into York is a risk - the rate there is always higher than in our local district. Plus, the time we went, our contact details were taken, and we might have had to go into quarantine if someone else on the list had developed covid, which would have threatened our medical appointments.

We've never gone short of things to read, but we're certainly looking forward to being able to go to libraries safely again


----------



## starthrower

Jacck said:


> why would you want to be happy? We are slaves to the idea of hapiness.


I got over that 30 years ago when I decided to reject the church and all of this wishful thinking about living forever. I embrace uncertainty and the fact that life is not mine to keep. But at the same time I love churches and sacred music. I just can't honestly embrace the beliefs anymore. And I hate what it's done to politics in my country. Yes, I have a lot of books and CDs but the content edifies me. And it's not because I crave endless knowledge but I think most of us enjoy the simple pleasures of relaxing with a good book for an hour or two and connecting with the experience of others. I was never in to man toys or fancy clothes so I have no other stuff to get rid of.

I had a nice little book collection but after I got hurt and stopped working my wife and I were hitting the book stores way too much and I kept coming home with another book or two. But the pandemic put an end to that and I'm glad. We spent this last summer taking walks by the lake with no trips to Barnes & Noble. We visited a local used book and music store a few times instead.

My next challenge is to break away from the internet which is the number one contributor to material acquisition and wasting time. I frequent a few different music forums and the way people drool and covet all of these box sets and re-issues coming out makes me shake my head. At least here at TC people engage in discussions for learning. It's not all about acquiring product. And I'm guilty of conditioning myself to feel like I need to buy the CD everytime I hear a piece of music I like. If I can just hold off until the next morning I find that I can be satisfied with a listen or two on a streaming site. I don't need to own a copy. Except for the TV watching, I want to follow the example of my father. He doesn't buy anything but food and a few articles of clothing once in a while. He's 85 and he does a lot of exercise which keeps him thin and feeling great. And as far as I'm concerned, that's where it's at when heading in to old age. Stay healthy or nothing else will matter.


----------



## Strange Magic

I can't recall the last time I bought a book. And it's been a while since I bought a CD. The library and YouTube provide a torrent of books, music, other wonders for a nominal expense and effort. Plus being in a library places one within a context of appreciation for books and for a public space where books and other materials are appreciated, and one browses among those of similar appreciation. Also, I am happy to discuss the solace, the comfort, of disabusing oneself of the wearying ideas of both eternal bliss and eternal torment, down in the Groups where appropriate.


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Luchesi

We're trying to please whatever created this universe, or whatever it resulted from. No?


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> I got over that 30 years ago when I decided to reject the church and all of this wishful thinking about living forever. I embrace uncertainty and the fact that life is not mine to keep. But at the same time I love churches and sacred music. I just can't honestly embrace the beliefs anymore. And I hate what it's done to politics in my country. Yes, I have a lot of books and CDs but the content edifies me. And it's not because I crave endless knowledge but I think most of us enjoy the simple pleasures of relaxing with a good book for an hour or two and connecting with the experience of others. I was never in to man toys or fancy clothes so I have no other stuff to get rid of.
> 
> I had a nice little book collection but after I got hurt and stopped working my wife and I were hitting the book stores way too much and I kept coming home with another book or two. But the pandemic put an end to that and I'm glad. We spent this last summer taking walks by the lake with no trips to Barnes & Noble. We visited a local used book and music store a few times instead.
> 
> My next challenge is to break away from the internet which is the number one contributor to material acquisition and wasting time. I frequent a few different music forums and the way people drool and covet all of these box sets and re-issues coming out makes me shake my head. At least here at TC people engage in discussions for learning. It's not all about acquiring product. And I'm guilty of conditioning myself to feel like I need to buy the CD everytime I hear a piece of music I like. If I can just hold off until the next morning I find that I can be satisfied with a listen or two on a streaming site. I don't need to own a copy. Except for the TV watching, I want to follow the example of my father. He doesn't buy anything but food and a few articles of clothing once in a while. He's 85 and he does a lot of exercise which keeps him thin and feeling great. And as far as I'm concerned, that's where it's at when heading in to old age. Stay healthy or nothing else will matter.


I couldn't be like that. What would inspire me? Being fit? 
So many people are more accomplished than me in so many fields that I want to be able to follow and understand what they share -- and now with the Internet it has become so much more of a fantastically-realized dream. It's a lofty goal which was only barely dreamed about before the internet!


----------



## amfortas

It’s reassuring that so many of us here can afford to pay little or no attention to the news, secure in the belief it won’t impact us directly. Makes you wonder what it’s like for those who are actually affected by current events.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

amfortas said:


> It's reassuring that so many of us here can afford to pay little or no attention to the news, secure in the belief it won't impact us directly. Makes you wonder what it's like for those who are actually affected by current events.


You assume too much, as far as I'm concerned anyway. I know the corrupt systems of the world can affect me physically. I don't obsess over news or sports or entertainment or any of the other distraction forced on us. That's what the systems want us to do. I refuse to participate in the chaos purposely caused by the political, entertainment, religious, governmental, economic and any of the other world controllers.

They can affect me physically but not mentally.


----------



## Ingélou

I agree with you that it's wisest to strip down politic and religious views to the basics, one's core beliefs, and then *live* them rather than endlessly debate them. 
For me, that means cultivating my awareness of God's presence (which I have always had, even during my atheist university years!) and trying to let it influence my behaviour towards others. 
I also never comment on political or religious posts put up on Facebook - one of my friends never stops pontificating, but for me '*social* media' should be just that.

We don't have a television, so to learn about the news we go to the BBC website, and also read our daily newspaper, which has finally started arriving again after a Christmas hiatus. 

Again, I agree with your post above - it's good to know about the world we live in but not to obsess about things I can't do anything about. My sister, who has been watching all the news bulletins and doomsday stories from the first lockdown, has been made very depressed and nervous about the pandemic.

Most of all, I love the way you end your OP - *'really look and listen'*. :tiphat:
I am going to make this my watchword for 2021.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Ingélou said:


> Again, I agree with your post above - it's good to know about the world we live in but not to obsess about things I can't do anything about.


The old Alcoholics Anonymous slogan comes to mind: "God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference." I guess this originally comes from Reinhold Niebuhr.

It's good advice. We all can make small changes in the world -- "Be the change you want to see" -- but very few of us have the power to make any major changes. Some injustices you just have to accept on a macro scale... although you can -- and should -- do everything in your power to correct them in your personal life.


----------



## NoCoPilot

starthrower said:


> I frequent a few different music forums and the way people drool and covet all of these box sets and re-issues coming out makes me shake my head. At least here at TC people engage in discussions for learning. It's not all about acquiring product. And I'm guilty of conditioning myself to feel like I need to buy the CD everytime I hear a piece of music I like. If I can just hold off until the next morning I find that I can be satisfied with a listen or two on a streaming site. I don't need to own a copy.


I'm torn by this advice. Yes, it's a sickness perhaps to want to acquire every piece of music I fall in love with.

But on the flip side, if nobody bought any music, how would musicians support themselves?


----------



## starthrower

NoCoPilot said:


> I'm torn by this advice. Yes, it's a sickness perhaps to want to acquire every piece of music I fall in love with.
> 
> But on the flip side, if nobody bought any music, how would musicians support themselves?


It's a very serious issue since the pandemic started. The positive side is that artists can have direct contact with their fans via the internet. Many are offering online teaching services and others are using the downtime to record new tracks and offer them for download. And there are virtual performances fans can purchase. Buying direct from an artist's website or bandcamp benefits them more than going to Amazon. I've done this a couple times this year for a couple of my favorite artists who are operating independently of any record company.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> We're trying to please whatever created this universe, or whatever it resulted from. No?


No. At least _*I'm*_ not trying to please "whatever" created this universe.

I'm just trying hard to not make our little parcel of the universe a worse place. I try to make it better when I'm able to.


----------



## Luchesi

removed 

The quick brown fox jumped over The lazy dog's back


----------



## amfortas

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You assume too much, as far as I'm concerned anyway. I know the corrupt systems of the world can affect me physically. I don't obsess over news or sports or entertainment or any of the other distraction forced on us. That's what the systems want us to do. I refuse to participate in the chaos purposely caused by the political, entertainment, religious, governmental, economic and any of the other world controllers.
> 
> They can affect me physically but not mentally.


You're fortunate, then. For some people, the things that affect them physically can also affect their mental well being. Go figure.


----------



## Ingélou

amfortas said:


> You're fortunate, then. For some people, the things that affect them physically can also affect their mental well being. Go figure.


For most people, I would say.

Watching the news at the moment makes me feel more connected. I don't talk to anyone but my husband, or to friends on the phone. We get food delivered, and go out masked to the local open-air market. It's a strange life, like being married hermits - but at least when I listen to broadcasts on what's happening or hear individuals recounting their stories, I can feel part of the community - something which I believe is vital to human health.


----------



## starthrower

Luchesi said:


> I couldn't be like that. What would inspire me? Being fit?
> So many people are more accomplished than me in so many fields that I want to be able to follow and understand what they share -- and now with the Internet it has become so much more of a fantastically-realized dream. It's a lofty goal which was only barely dreamed about before the internet!


The internet is nice. It's also a double edged sword. I know we can't go back but I was just fine 25 years ago when my town was full of numerous book and record stores and I would make frequent trips to the library rummaging around for stuff. Not to mention the interesting people I'd run into, some who have become life long friends. This rarely happens anymore as all the record stores are gone along with many bookstores.


----------



## amfortas

starthrower said:


> The internet is nice. It's also a double edged sword. I know we can't go back but I was just fine 25 years ago when my town was full of numerous book and record stores and I would make frequent trips to the library rummaging around for stuff. Not to mention the interesting people I'd run into, some who have become life long friends. This rarely happens anymore as all the record stores are gone along with many bookstores.


I told myself I wasn't going to cry . . .


----------



## starthrower

amfortas said:


> I told myself I wasn't going to cry . . .


Hey, you've got the virtual world at your fingertips and you never have to leave the house. Real life is no match for this.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

One thing I minimized is TC. About twice a week I look in the same few places and maybe make a comment. Sorry but TC subject matter can be a bit redundant. 

Facebook is once a week. Sports websites about twice a week. Never more than 30 minutes anywhere online.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I no longer chase the "best version" of a CM work. Hey, its all good.


----------



## Merl

I wish I could chill more but my job and the current situation won't allow that. I've 10 years to retirement and can't afford to go before then but can't see me teaching till my mid-60s. I probably spread myself a bit thin but I have to use social networking to speak to my family and friends as we're all spread out. I've made some great friends from rock and classical forums over the years and try and speak to them as often as possible but it's not easy keeping everyone happy. Speak to at least 2 TC members on a near daily basis and others a little bit less but really enjoy their online contact and I hope to meet up with another TC stalwart who only lives a mile away from me after this madness has calmed. At the mo I just want to start going out again and really need a holiday as that's when I totally chill. Music is my relaxation. I just wish I had more time to play all the stuff I have. Great thread, btw, OHD.


----------



## Chilham

Merl said:


> ... I've made some great friends from rock and classical forums over the years and try and speak to them as often as possible but it's not easy keeping everyone happy. Speak to at least 2 TC members on a near daily basis and others a little bit less but really enjoy their online contact and I hope to meet up with another TC stalwart who only lives a mile away from me after this madness has calmed....


Making friends in, "Meatspace", as one of my friends puts it, is an incredible thing. Some of my closest buddies come from a site I've been on for 14-years. I'm delighted to learn of these type of friendships being germinated on TC.


----------



## pianozach

Oldhoosierdude said:


> One thing I minimized is TC. About twice a week I look in the same few places and maybe make a comment. Sorry but TC subject matter can be a bit redundant.
> 
> Facebook is once a week. Sports websites about twice a week. Never more than 30 minutes anywhere online.


Loving Classical Music is, in a way, being a historian. It's extraordinarily rare when Vivaldi, Handel, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Stravinsky, or Holst come up with something new. I'd say that for all of them, their careers are practically over.

Kidding aside, I love it here. There's always some new old work to explore that someone points out. There is new music, some of which is pretty good. There's new things to discover about old pieces.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

In a few weeks we are moving to new. Downsized quarters on a working mini farm our daughter owns. I built a 500 sq ft apartment in a pole barn they own. Beautiful view every day of a pasture and wooded hill. Solar assisted and rainwater harvesting, composting septic, energy efficient. I get to garden again when not working my job. My wife gets to help my daughter with 4 kids and the house as well as help with the other 4 grandkids 30 minutes away. 

We owe about 12k on a car loan which I will pay off quickly. Other than that it is just our small share of the utilities per month.

The apartment is sparse but we did store some things in the other part of the pole barn. 

Ahh, semi retirement!


----------



## WNvXXT

I stopped watching (or listening to) t.v. decades ago. My heart approves.


----------



## Ariasexta

Not a bad attitude, however instead of giving up music and book collections, I give up the pleasure of the tongue, I only eat very bland food, only 3 types of meat, no seafood, no instant-noodles, no meat stock and a lot others which would offend people if I name it as no. Within the scope of keeping good health, I do not pursue over-tastiness. 

I think just giving up everything to keep along with people and society is hypocritical, such pleasure out of it itself is also hypocritical. I do not want to be a complete hypocrite, only a partial, for me it is totally OK not to get along with people, but bottomline is not to hurt them.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

NoCoPilot said:


>


I'd change "Lifelong Atheist" to "Monotheistic Humanist", which currently floats my boat...


----------



## Chibi Ubu

WNvXXT said:


> I stopped watching (or listening to) t.v. decades ago. My heart approves.


I've turned off the news today. As permanently as can be done in this digital age. That should help a lot.

Streaming media without advertisements rule. I feel much better now.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Chibi Ubu said:


> I've turned off the news today. As permanently as can be done in this digital age.


I'm of two minds about doing this.

ONE, there's an AWFUL lot of duplicate news and hammering of "today's hot topic" over and over. Every network has its own bias and it takes quite a bit of shopping around to decide what the "consensus view" is on anything. Unbiased news went away with Huntley & Brinkley and the revocation of the Fairness Doctrine.

But then there's TWO. Removing yourself from all information in order to form *opinions uninformed by fact* is extremely dangerous. It can lead to believing things that simply aren't true, or holding opinions that are contrary to common sense. It leads to "Know-Nothings." It leads to mental cataracts and mental sclerosis. When you can't prove you're right, you probably aren't.


----------



## Luchesi

Perhaps we should complicate our lives instead. I've always leaned in that direction, and it's helped with life's conflicted feelings. 

But... this probably won't be the best for most people. I've only had one friend agree with my approach. He and I talk about it, and how does a life 'actually' become simpler? He says he just plunges into things (and I remain bemused at him). Heh


----------



## Ariasexta

Wealth, complication, wisdom, pragmatism, virtue all those excuses are just for one term only: power. It has to do with the power narrative in life and meanings of things. Just like I simplify the narratives into one power formula, it does not really simplify the reality. Power can be either complicated and simplified, I probably have also a strong favor for beauty besides power. Some simple beauty forms are invincible, like purity of water, blue sky, some natural faces of good looking people. But if you go into the scientific analysis, the sense of beauty will just disappear, therefore beauty has a sense of simpleness and immediacy.


----------



## Ariasexta

Luchesi said:


> Perhaps we should complicate our lives instead. I've always leaned in that direction, and it's helped with life's conflicted feelings.
> 
> But... this probably won't be the best for most people. I've only had one friend agree with my approach. He and I talk about it, and how does a life 'actually' become simpler? He says he just plunges into things (and I remain bemused at him). Heh


Human minds are always complicated however one tries to simplify it. Myself changed many times my views on politics and things, as I try to simplify things into simple concepts. I believe in religious sense, simplification is ethical.


----------



## Ariasexta

Mininalism of life is an ideal state of life even if one can not really achieve that, I can not criticize minimalism rather I would praise it. In Japan there are many young people who live in minimalist appartments while having rich social and working lives, I would say they are developping more immediate contact with more things they consider more important. Does it equate with complicating ones own life? probably, but the minimalist personal life does not really mean simpleness of life, but simpleness of the mindset for personal life. However, in convent or cloisters, simple life of devotion is ethical, the criteria of simpleness has to do with personal mental states more than with formal means and environments. Society will always be complicated even a private mindset, simplification then, will direct to some subtle individual state of mind which is self-intentional and self-deliberation.


----------



## Strange Magic

> *Ariasexta:* But if you go into the scientific analysis, the sense of beauty will just disappear, therefore beauty has a sense of simpleness and immediacy.


Almost every literate scientist speaks and writes of the beauty of both the natural world and of the laws that govern it, to the extent to which these laws are known.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Two year ago I did a similar thing as outlined in the OP. 

I decided to eat only what I needed, rather than for 'enjoyment'. I cut right back on alcohol, fast-food and chocolate (a personal weakness).

All my social media accounts were deleted and I culled my music collection to just 2 versions of any given composition. 

I can honestly say it was the worst 6 hours of my life.


----------



## Strange Magic

Ariasexta, my original reply to your original post remains true, and you appear to agree with me that the population of scientists who speak or write of the beauty of the world is a large one, thus refuting your original critique of the scientific mind as it relates to experiencing beauty.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Still chilling. One of my winter morning views.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

HenryPenfold said:


> Two year ago I did a similar thing as outlined in the OP.
> 
> I decided to eat only what I needed, rather than for 'enjoyment'. I cut right back on alcohol, fast-food and chocolate (a personal weakness).
> 
> All my social media accounts were deleted and I culled my music collection to just 2 versions of any given composition.
> 
> I can honestly say it was the worst 6 hours of my life.


You do you, hoss.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I was able to cut work hours to part time. I can focus more on what matters. I love cooking but have cut food to an egg in the morning ( or sausage patty), 4 oz cheese for lunch if I remember, 6 oz meat and any veggie dish for dinner. 3 cups of high quality coffee per day. On Sunday AM I splurge with bacon egg and sausage for a leisurely meal with spouse accompanied by fine classical music. 

I'm going for quality over quantity and will be to my goal weight of 175 sometime this summer.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You do you, hoss.


We gift you the best language on the planet and you do this to it. What does your post even mean?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

HenryPenfold said:


> We gift you the best language on the planet and you do this to it. What does your post even mean?


That's cool, brother


----------



## Luchesi

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I was able to cut work hours to part time. I can focus more on what matters. I love cooking but have cut food to an egg in the morning ( or sausage patty), 4 oz cheese for lunch if I remember, 6 oz meat and any veggie dish for dinner. 3 cups of high quality coffee per day. On Sunday AM I splurge with bacon egg and sausage for a leisurely meal with spouse accompanied by fine classical music.
> 
> I'm going for quality over quantity and will be to my goal weight of 175 sometime this summer.


How long can you adhere to this diet? I did a projection like that, and it panned out for me. Yours will too.

How long can we stick to any diet? It's unnatural and there's a good reason why it's unnatural. We need science for the important life decisions.

I went from 195 to 138 today on the scale. I'll never go back up (like all the times before). It's the gift that keeps on giving, because your clothes fit, you can move, you have energy due to the slight hunger, your knees stop hurting.. 
I was carrying around 8 paint cans, like carrying 4 with each arm! My poor knees!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Luchesi said:


> How long can you adhere to this diet? I did a projection like that, and it panned out for me. Yours will too.
> 
> How long can we stick to any diet? It's unnatural and there's a good reason why it's unnatural. We need science for the important life decisions.
> 
> I went from 195 to 138 today on the scale. I'll never go back up (like all the times before). It's the gift that keeps on giving, because your clothes fit, you can move, you have energy due to the slight hunger, your knees stop hurting..
> I was carrying around 8 paint cans, like carrying 4 with each arm! My poor knees!


I have been eating keto at least 5 years. This is less quantity than before, so that much restriction may not last. I have been following this more stringent way for a few weeks without complications.


----------



## mmsbls

Several posts (and replies) were removed due to religious content.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Jacck said:


> hapiness is overrated


Moar than Mozart? 


Jacck said:


> Mozart the most overrated


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

mmsbls said:


> Several posts (and replies) were removed due to religious content.


Let's keep it neutral. Email me religious content if you like.


----------



## Bulldog

To me, this talk of simplification of life is just deprivation. If I get rid of half my music library, I am impoverished ( just one example).


----------



## Strange Magic

mmsbls said:


> Several posts (and replies) were removed due to religious content.


One of mine was removed though religion was never mentioned. I posted merely about the near-universality of appreciation of beauty among the vast majority of literate scientists, and then essentially repeated my statement in more developed form. Again, religion was never mentioned by me, only by others.


----------



## pianozach

Strange Magic said:


> One of mine was removed though religion was never mentioned. I posted merely about the near-universality of appreciation of beauty among the vast majority of literate scientists, and then essentially repeated my statement in more developed form. Again, religion was never mentioned by me, only by others.


That makes your post "collateral damage" I guess.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bulldog said:


> To me, this talk of simplification of life is just deprivation. If I get rid of half my music library, I am impoverished ( just one example).


I hope I didn't say I got rid of my music. I'll have to look at that again. I digitalized and got rid of CDs. I have about 250gb of jazz and classical in mostly mp3 form.

Now as for books, those are 90% gone. I kept Shakespeare, 10 volumes of different fiction I really like and about 25 non fiction books. When I read a book I usually get rid of it.

Furniture is beds, multipurpose wardrobes, two bookshelves, rolling table that is a desk, two rolling chairs, coffee table that expands to dining table, loveseat. A few outdoor furniture pieces on the deck. We also have a garage with some things in storage, plus tools and a work bench that iare heavily used.


----------



## Strange Magic

pianozach said:


> That makes your post "collateral damage" I guess.


I am now content.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I've realized that I over react to criticism way too much. I've chosen to meditate instead. omm...


----------



## Ingélou

Bulldog said:


> To me, this talk of simplification of life is just deprivation. If I get rid of half my music library, I am impoverished ( just one example).


We've had to expand our books during lockdown when we couldn't get to libraries. It was a good decision - Taggart began to read and enjoy 'the classics', which was lovely for me, a former English teacher.

But one could argue that in choosing to read books and play scrabble rather than socialise or watch stuff on the internet we were 'simplifying' our lifestyle even though we were buying more stuff.


----------



## Malx

Is simplifying not just reducing variety - but if I reduce my differing hobbies but increase the number of books/CDs/ audio files am I not then increasing the variety within the retained hobby?

It all gets too confusing - so I'll just keep doing what makes me and those closest to me happy, as long as it isnt to the detriment of others.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Ingélou said:


> We've had to expand our books during lockdown when we couldn't get to libraries.


 I have read several analyses that say we'll never go back to the way things were before the pandemic. Too many people really like working from home, too many people discovered the convenience of Amazon, too many people like Doordash.

Some activities have to be done in groups: school, sports, dating, air travel... but lots of other activities are probably changed forever.


----------



## pianozach

NoCoPilot said:


> I have read several analyses that say we'll never go back to the way things were before the pandemic. Too many people really like working from home, too many people discovered the convenience of Amazon, too many people like Doordash.
> 
> Some activities have to be done in groups: school, sports, dating, air travel... but lots of other activities are probably changed forever.


There are plenty of other changes, many of them pretty subtle.

People got a bit rusty with their social skills. People are even angrier than they were before. Look at Will Smith - the calm, cool, pleasant guys gets triggered during a live broadcast, and taints his own moment of triumph.

Some children missed out on a couple of years of socialization - it will affect some kids more than others, while some may not be affected at all.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

ah, yes, the ongoing dialog about what's going on, eh? A very deep subject, indeed! 

I find it hard to even want to focus on it. Time to chill out some more, boys and girls


----------



## NoCoPilot

pianozach said:


> Some children missed out on a couple of years of socialization.


I wonder about this. In a (very) few years virtually EVERYTHING will be online, with Augmented Reality and Virtual Reality and 3-D immersive entertainment and recurring pandemics of new corona viruses.

Maybe we're just preparing the youth for their inevitable future?


----------



## pianozach

NoCoPilot said:


> I wonder about this. *In a (very) few years virtually EVERYTHING will be online*, with Augmented Reality and Virtual Reality and 3-D immersive entertainment and recurring pandemics of new corona viruses.
> 
> Maybe we're just preparing the youth for their inevitable future?


I think there's an *Asimov* novel that addresses this (It may have been called Naked Sun). It seemed like a rather oddball novel from him . . . sort of a sci-fi detective story. But to set the scene he envisions a human race where people simple do not socialize face to face . . . people interact through holographic Zoom.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Email me religious content if you like.


What's your Email address?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

hammeredklavier said:


> What's your Email address?


Pm me I'll send it


----------



## That Guy Mick

Don't avoid. Don't obsess. Embrace imperfection and strive less. But above all... Be classy!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

3 star reviews reveal more closely the real truth. Today's focus point!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

An update on my embracing the minimal life.

My faith beliefs continue to evolve and enhance. The most I will say on this is that I continue to examine every tenant of the westernized beliefs I always knew. Stripping it to it's essence is the only way it all makes sense to me. That's as far as I go on this forum.

Our self built minimal home evolves also. We have doubled our solar assist and added additional gathering and filtering capacity to our water system. We have added insulation and storage. Our garden was not real successful so we will improve for next year.

2023 will see me cut my employment hours to under 20 per week.

Since adopting the minimal writing style, I have had more work published than ever before.

I got to play Lord Capulet in Romeo and Juliet again. With a totally different emphasis. I was much better than last time. Looking to do some excerpts from King Lear this summer and a part in Much Ado in the fall. That isn't really minimal but it's cool.


----------

